# FF Java Moss



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

I harvested a bumper crop from my tanks and now this stuff is OCCUPING my hospital tank. So stop by and grab a handfull or two for your tanks.


































EDIT: for those who want some ... (1.) click on my user name (2.) click on the "about me" tab (3.) phone or text the number (4.) leave a message and I'll return your call (5.) PM me ... this is the slower option but it does work!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

wow pare.. thats a lot of moss... where abouts in chilliwack are you at? you close by cultus lake?


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Where in Chilliwack are you Ill take some out of your tanks!


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

I am just off Kieth Wilson Road on Carter Road ... Look for the cube van in the drive way !

phone or text me
Chris


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

the wekly BUMP


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

wondering if you ever come closer to Surrey like in langley. Thanks!


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

*... close to surry*



vivienne said:


> wondering if you ever come closer to Surrey like in langley. Thanks!


Sorry but no. Although I might be headed in to poco late next week-ish  Aside from that, if anyone out here is headed that way ... I just harvested some more and would happily part with it.

What can I say, it's a low light plant that loves to grow


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

recent may goto chilliwack (this weekend ?), then I can grab some from you


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

*call ahead or when you get here*



fishdragon said:


> recent may goto chilliwack (this weekend ?), then I can grab some from you


that works for me ... i'll pm you the number


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ......


----------



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

I may be coming out there this evening. Could I pop by for a small batch?


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

OMG i would love to have some of these moss. but chilliwack is quite far from vancovuer.

arggg


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## tonerman (Jul 23, 2011)

*moss*

sent you Pm


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

*Java moss*

Hi
I am interest in some of your java moss please give me a call I live in chilliwack 604 824 1229 I am Albert.
Thank You


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry all gone


----------

